# Artic Cat question



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

One of my fishing buddies has a 2003 Artic Cat 500. The machine is in excellent condition and runs excellent.

However..... we've had to pull him off a few snow drifts (with our Polaris) a number of times.....

Here's what we're noticing... Only one front wheel spins and only one rear wheel spins in the snow. Its a far different cry from our Polaris, of which ALL four wheels spin. He was getting stuck quite often and we'd just pull him off. He has it engaged but it just spins one front wheel and one rear wheel.

IS THIS NORMAL FOR ARTIC CAT???


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

ENCORE said:


> One of my fishing buddies has a 2003 Artic Cat 500. The machine is in excellent condition and runs excellent.
> 
> However..... we've had to pull him off a few snow drifts (with our Polaris) a number of times.....
> 
> ...


He's not in "true" 4WD. When I say "true", I mean "locked" in.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

William H Bonney said:


> He's not in "true" 4WD. When I say "true", I mean "locked" in.


Is there any adjustment to "locked in"? He's "locking it in" but when he does, only one front wheel spins. With it "locked out" only one rear wheel spins. We've watched him do it over and over and he only gets one front and one rear to engage.


----------



## BigSteve (Sep 7, 2009)

Don't know about the 03's but my 05 has 4 high and low as well as locked and unlocked, like a previous poster said. When locked all 4 wheels turn at the same time and there has been almost nothing ive not been able to get out of. Don't want to get in a pissing match about brands, but I love my cat and I abuse the hell out of it. 5 years and still going strong with no repairs having been needed(knock on wood).


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

No pissing match needed :lol:

Just need to find out why this thing isn't locking up all 4 wheels. Its a good quad and runs great. He's had it for a few years, bought it used but, this is the first time that he's got stuck. We've had to pull him out 3 or 4 times this year. I know its not normal or shouldn't be but, we just can't figure out why only one front and one rear wheel spins and not all four.

We've watched him engage. Still does the same thing.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

ENCORE said:


> No pissing match needed :lol:
> 
> Just need to find out why this thing isn't locking up all 4 wheels. Its a good quad and runs great. He's had it for a few years, bought it used but, this is the first time that he's got stuck. We've had to pull him out 3 or 4 times this year. I know its not normal or shouldn't be but, we just can't figure out why only one front and one rear wheel spins and not all four.
> 
> We've watched him engage. Still does the same thing.


Something might actually be "wrong" or broken. That's the only thing I can think of. I have an 05, like BigSteve. 

I'm not familiar with the 03's , on the 05 there's just an electronic switch to go between 2 and 4... then there's a separate lever to "lock" the wheels for "true" 4WD.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Encore, Back in 03, I don't think the AC's had a locking front differential and they didn't have a locking rear differential either. They have 4x4 but it really isn't true 4x4 operation. One wheel front and back gets power, thats it. Unfortunately there is not much he can do unless he wants to upgrade. The new Cats have 4 wheel drive with a locker. The front locker is manual and is operated with a push button. When locked, all 4 wheels turn at the same speed. Imho, a 4 wheeler with out this capability is senseless....thats why you'd never see me waste any money on a Honda utlilty quad because they are not really a 4x4 in the true sense. The Polaris and Can Am aren't either, but there system works on slippage and will engage all 4 wheels once there is slight slippage. While not as good as a true locker, it's far better than anything from Honda and it works well enough as you've found. The locker has nothing to do with the transmission gearing, just the 4 wheel drive. 
Suzuki, Yamaha, and AC all have push button lockers. Kawasaki has a variable locker actuated with a lever so the driver can decide how much lock he or she wants (this helps with turning ease etc since turning a fully locked quad is work!) Polaris and Can Am have systems that lock on their own without any dirver input (good and bad). Honda...well, they are stuck in the 1980's with their drive systems. Reliable, but severely outdated in just about every way other than power steering. 

As for the rear diff, most are locked full time today but Polaris has the turf mode where you can unlock the rear diff so you don't tear up a lawn while turning. AC might have this too....at least they do on the Prowler UTV. I know my Kawasaki's can destroy a lawn if you turn sharp since both rear wheels are fully locked all the time.

If in 03, they had a front locker, then he has some issues. A quick look at the controls would tell you if he has a locker however.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Swamp Monster said:


> Encore, Back in 03, I don't think the AC's had a locking front differential and they didn't have a locking rear differential either. They have 4x4 but it really isn't true 4x4 operation. One wheel front and back gets power, thats it. Unfortunately there is not much he can do unless he wants to upgrade. The new Cats have 4 wheel drive with a locker. The front locker is manual and is operated with a push button. When locked, all 4 wheels turn at the same speed. Imho, a 4 wheeler with out this capability is senseless....thats why you'd never see me waste any money on a Honda utlilty quad because they are not really a 4x4 in the true sense. The Polaris and Can Am aren't either, but there system works on slippage and will engage all 4 wheels once there is slight slippage. While not as good as a true locker, it's far better than anything from Honda and it works well enough as you've found. The locker has nothing to do with the transmission gearing, just the 4 wheel drive.
> Suzuki, Yamaha, and AC all have push button lockers. Kawasaki has a variable locker actuated with a lever so the driver can decide how much lock he or she wants (this helps with turning ease etc since turning a fully locked quad is work!) Polaris and Can Am have systems that lock on their own without any dirver input (good and bad). Honda...well, they are stuck in the 1980's with their drive systems. Reliable, but severely outdated in just about every way other than power steering.
> 
> As for the rear diff, most are locked full time today but Polaris has the turf mode where you can unlock the rear diff so you don't tear up a lawn while turning. AC might have this too....at least they do on the Prowler UTV. I know my Kawasaki's can destroy a lawn if you turn sharp since both rear wheels are fully locked all the time.
> ...


Just about what we thought. According to him... everything that is supposed to be locked and in 4x4 is done. My other fishing partner was thinking that it just didn't have locking differential and that was why one front and one rear would spin and not the others.

We just couldn't figure it out. He'd run through the same snow on the ice as we did, but get stuck. I doubt that he's in the market for an update. Knowing these things, he'll probably just be more careful and not slow down or stop.

If we can fish this weekend, I'll look that quad over for the front locker, etc. and find out exactly what it has.
Thanks everyone for the response.......


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Chains are always an option and pretty reasonable. Really, in most cases, locking the diff is not necessary so unless he's into some extreme wheeling, he doesn't need an upgrade. Snow can be a pia. I got the Teryx stuck this weekend in some snow out in the corn fields. It was crusted over on top and like fine dry powder underneath. A horrible combination for traction once you bust through that crust! We got thru it, but it took some work even in full lock. 

Some chains, a winch if he doesn't already have one, and a solid ice anchor to use with the winch and he should be go to wherever he wanted on the hard water. Cheaper than dropping a mint on a new unit!


----------



## stickem (Oct 31, 2007)

he needs a Polaris


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

He's probably never going to be any place that would require him to sell it an purchase a new one. He just rode up on that crusted snow too slow and broke through out there on the lake.
I guess that none of us thought that his machine would only have one front and one rear drive. Looks like ice fishing with them is over anyway....


----------

